# Denver Paramedics New Ambulance?



## DENDude (Jun 3, 2016)

Did Denver health get new ambulances??  I Saw what looked like two Chevrolet express cargo trucks with Denver Health logos on the doors and a bright orange and blue paint job driving last night when I was coming home from work.  

They make the Ford ambulances they have look small. 


Thanks...
Later!


----------



## Ensihoitaja (Jun 3, 2016)

All our front-line ambulances are still Fords. However, the new CCT ambulance is a former Englewood fire ambulance that we inherited. It's a medium-duty Chevy, so I'll bet that's what you saw.


----------



## DENDude (Jun 3, 2016)

*Cool, well it looks great!* *Thanks for the reply.*


----------



## NPO (Jun 16, 2016)

The Denver health ambulances always looked a little short and wide to me.


----------



## Ensihoitaja (Jun 16, 2016)

They are shorter than the usual type III, it makes them much more stable. I don't think they're any wider, but I don't know the measurements.


----------



## NPO (Jun 16, 2016)

Ensihoitaja said:


> They are shorter than the usual type III, it makes them much more stable. I don't think they're any wider, but I don't know the measurements.


Maybe it's just the proportions. I'm sure most ambulances push the width limit, so any wider would require wide load signs lol.

But I can hardly stand in my ambulance and I'm not that tall.


----------



## Ensihoitaja (Jun 16, 2016)

I've never been able to stand in any other ambulance I've worked in either. And I can recline my seat all the way back because the cab extends into the box.


----------

